# Black sock!



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Adorable!

Subbing to see more <3


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

We have (had? Not sure if they still board at my barn) a chestnut at my barn who has a black sock. His is a somatic mutation, though.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Very cool!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oooh, I love that!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's just super adorable, I love it! Very cool to see!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Waaaa! I want to see the rest of the little guy!


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Dustbunny said:


> Waaaa! I want to see the rest of the little guy!


I would love to, but his case is still going through prosecution so I'm slightly hesitant to put up full photos of him just yet! Also can't see much of his face as he has to wear a guardian mask right now due to some pretty severe uveitis, so he kind looks like a giant black and white fluffy bumblebee


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

IndiesaurusRex said:


> So we have a little colt at work who came in on a welfare case, and he just has the cutest little black sock that I just had to share with you guys.
> 
> I think it's just precious, and I don't think they're all that common? The first one I've seen like that that is memorable, though that doesn't mean much considering my memory :lol:
> 
> ...


Wow, unless I'm mistaken that is pretty rare! From my understanding, it is pretty much an unwritten rule that tobianos always have 4 white socks. In this guy's case it almost looks like the color was meant to be higher up on his leg and it "slipped" down. Very cool! Very different!


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

**photo update!!**

I know a few of you guys were eager to see proper photos of this handsome man, and I'm happy to say that his case has now gone through court so I can do so!

He kinda looks like he dipped his foot in an inkwell then wiped his nose on it :lol:

I personally think he's gorgeous even with two blue eyes (not a personal favourite of mine) :loveshower:


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

I've seen this pony... was he dropped off in your yard? Also that black sock is amazing, so cute!

Maybe it was a different pony...Not sure. But he's really cute. Never seen black socks before


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Uze said:


> I've seen this pony... was he dropped off in your yard? Also that black sock is amazing, so cute!
> 
> Maybe it was a different pony...Not sure. But he's really cute. Never seen black socks before


I'm guessing seeing as your location is Florida it's unlikely! I'm based in the UK :lol:

If you had he would be a very well travelled cob though!


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

IndiesaurusRex said:


> I'm guessing seeing as your location is Florida it's unlikely! I'm based in the UK :lol:
> 
> If you had he would be a very well travelled cob though!


No, not in person lol I saw a pony that looked like that maybe in Ireland? That someone dropped off in someone else's yard. Not sure if I'm remembering the story right.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Uze said:


> No, not in person lol I saw a pony that looked like that maybe in Ireland? That someone dropped off in someone else's yard. Not sure if I'm remembering the story right.


I don't know all of his history as most of it is unknown, only that he was part of a prosecution case here in England, which is how he came to us.

It's possible he came from Ireland, but not hugely likely, as we are almost as over run with cobs of the black and white traveller variety as they are, so there is little value in shipping them over, and he is still quite young, and entire.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Uze said:


> No, not in person lol I saw a pony that looked like that maybe in Ireland? That someone dropped off in someone else's yard. Not sure if I'm remembering the story right.


I know which one you're talking about! He was on Reddit. I think he's a LOT younger than this one, though - plus I think that one is red and white.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Very cute..and unusual!


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

Mulefeather said:


> I know which one you're talking about! He was on Reddit. I think he's a LOT younger than this one, though - plus I think that one is red and white.


Yes!! I couldn't remember where I saw that!! I think I looked at it like really late last night so my memory was complete crap about it lol. Thank you for reminding me where I saw it


----------



## Eme1217 (Oct 27, 2014)

IndiesaurusRex said:


> It's possible he came from Ireland, but not hugely likely, as we are almost as over run with cobs of the black and white traveller variety as they are, so there is little value in shipping them over, and he is still quite young, and entire.


I sure wish America was being over run with Cobs!! Gosh I love them. This little guy is so cute, omg feel free to just ship him (and others like him) over to me!! :grin:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

He's cute!

As Drafty posted it can come about as a mutation, with this guy it's not a mutation, or even a real sock just the way the pinto pattern works on his leg, the "warring" genes that are so neat to see sometimes. His leg is black but the pinto makes it want to be white like the other 3...but the other pinto gene makes it want to stay black. Very cool marking. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Eme1217 said:


> I sure wish America was being over run with Cobs!! Gosh I love them. This little guy is so cute, omg feel free to just ship him (and others like him) over to me!! :grin:


Me too! We don't have enough cobby horses over here.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Love his little black sock! OMG he's adorable.


----------



## Selaya (Feb 24, 2013)

That's a very cool pattern! Got to love the cobs. As they're pretty much running the UK these days, we've been overrun with them as well, though at a bit higher of a price. It baffles me that you can get them at three years old (unbroke) for like 500 pounds. Crazy!

That said, I've had the pleasure to photograph a horse at an event with a mutation that the breeding stallion gives to each and every one of his foals. Really quirky.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Eme1217 said:


> I sure wish America was being over run with Cobs!! Gosh I love them. This little guy is so cute, omg feel free to just ship him (and others like him) over to me!! :grin:





trailhorserider said:


> Me too! We don't have enough cobby horses over here.





Selaya said:


> That's a very cool pattern! Got to love the cobs. As they're pretty much running the UK these days, we've been overrun with them as well, though at a bit higher of a price. It baffles me that you can get them at three years old (unbroke) for like 500 pounds. Crazy!
> 
> That said, I've had the pleasure to photograph a horse at an event with a mutation that the breeding stallion gives to each and every one of his foals. Really quirky.


Come take them! We don't need any more! :lol: As much as I love the cobs they are very good at trashing fields through the winter, and you can bet we have fun when a new group comes in trying to remember who's who! "So, that must be CobA, it's got that funny shaped marking... Or is that just mud?" :lol:
@Selaya, honestly, 500 might be a bit pricey! I'm pretty sure if I could locate the owner of one of the many fields of cobs left to roam pretty much at will, I could probably have one for £50 and a pint, or just a decent ratting dog.

Gotta love the little fluffs though!


----------

